# PFD



## one3 (Dec 1, 2015)

This may sound **** a strange question, but just getting started and trying to get some equipment together. What pfd the most common, that people use? I would think a person would not want bulk. I was thinking about something in the NRS line. What do you guys use?


----------



## coffee (Aug 18, 2014)

Nrs chinook. Use it all the time and love it. It's like wearing your tackle box. Very comfortable


----------



## CPK (Jan 31, 2015)

coffee said:


> Nrs chinook. Use it all the time and love it. It's like wearing your tackle box. Very comfortable


+1


----------



## Rocknut (Apr 17, 2015)

I like my NRS chinook also


----------



## Aaron2012 (Mar 26, 2014)

One more for the Chinook. Plenty of storage and very comfortable.


----------



## SMBHooker (Jan 3, 2008)

I love this one, especially in the lime green color...... http://www.astraldesigns.com/products/RonnyFisher.php


----------



## DC9781 (Apr 3, 2009)

I've got the NRS Chinook and really like it. The Ronny Fisher is nice too. For kayaks with a chair style seat the Fisher seems to be a better option due to the flat back.


----------



## one3 (Dec 1, 2015)

DC9781 said:


> I've got the NRS Chinook and really like it. The Ronny Fisher is nice too. For kayaks with a chair style seat the Fisher seems to be a better option due to the flat back.


Has any one heard of Stohluist PFD's? what do you think of them? Do most people like NRS?


----------



## DC9781 (Apr 3, 2009)

one3 said:


> Has any one heard of Stohluist PFD's? what do you think of them? Do most people like NRS?


A friend of mine who has kayak fished for many years has the Stohlquist Fisherman pfd and likes it. I think the NRS is the most popular. You certainly can't go wrong investing in a quality pfd that is comfortable.


----------



## one3 (Dec 1, 2015)

DC9781 said:


> A friend of mine who has kayak fished for many years has the Stohlquist Fisherman pfd and likes it. I think the NRS is the most popular. You certainly can't go wrong investing in a quality pfd that is comfortable.


Thank you for the reply


----------



## DC9781 (Apr 3, 2009)

one3 said:


> Thank you for the reply


You are welcome. Glad to help.


----------



## coffee (Aug 18, 2014)

Comfort is key. You won't wear it if it's uncomfortable.


----------



## one3 (Dec 1, 2015)

coffee said:


> Comfort is key. You won't wear it if it's uncomfortable.


you are so right, coffee thanks for the reply


----------



## one3 (Dec 1, 2015)

one3 said:


> you are so right, coffee thanks for the reply


seem like every one likes the Chinook from NRS. the closest NRS around here is Appalachian outfitters in Peninsula. I called then and they do not handel the Chinook any more. H as any one here of Stohlqust? If any one has do you have any that you would suggest.


----------



## chris1162 (Mar 12, 2008)

Stohlquist fisher is another great comfortable vest wit good storage.


----------



## one3 (Dec 1, 2015)

chris1162 said:


> Stohlquist fisher is another great comfortable vest wit good storage.


Thanks, I will look into it.


----------



## TDD11 (Aug 5, 2015)

Do any of you wear inflatable PFD's?


----------



## legendaryyaj (Nov 1, 2005)

TDD11 said:


> Do any of you wear inflatable PFD's?


I highly considered it when I was shopping for one but some good points were brought up.

They offer them in manual and automatic and they both just don't seem like they will do much help.

The manual must be deployed manually. If you get hit by a boat and go unconscious, how will it deploy? If you wear the auto, they are activated by water. With paddling, you'll have a chance of splashing water on it and having it deploy when not needed.

Given those two circumstances, I went with a NRS Chinook. I was really against it because it felt it would be too big and in the way but it fits nicely and is comfortable.


----------



## streamstalker (Jul 8, 2005)

TDD11 said:


> Do any of you wear inflatable PFD's?


I have one...very comfortable.


----------



## one3 (Dec 1, 2015)

streamstalker said:


> I have one...very comfortable.


Thank you. Where did you get your NRS Chinook? App. outfitters told me they do not have the chinook any moer.


----------



## Rocknut (Apr 17, 2015)

I bought two other NRS at APP outfitters before I had to order a Chinook on line.


----------



## one3 (Dec 1, 2015)

Rocknut said:


> I bought two other NRS at APP outfitters before I had to order a Chinook on line.


Thank you


----------



## streamstalker (Jul 8, 2005)

one3 said:


> Thank you. Where did you get your NRS Chinook? App. outfitters told me they do not have the chinook any moer.


I was replying to the question about inflatables. I'm not a good guy to ask because I hardly ever wear my vest. I had an inflatable for the first time two weeks ago, and I'm sure I'll wear it a hell of a lot more. I really hate vests in hot weather, and in colder weather with bulkier clothes, it gets harder to move, cast, etc. Once again, I'm appealing to your sensibilities as an older dude like me to give this consideration. In cold weather, you can put an outer shell over or under an inflatable. In summer, you can wear it over a T-shirt. There is no back to interfere with your Kilroy seat. You can move around and cast and forget it is there until you end up in the water and are wondering why this thing blew up around your chest.

Honestly, I think you should have both a standard PFD (which I think you say came with your purchase) and an inflatable. The inflatable is only valid as a PFD when you are wearing it. I usually stow/transport my PFD on one side of the foam support beam in the Kilroy's bow. If you aren't wearing the inflatable, it can go in the back hatch and not take up hardly any space.


----------



## one3 (Dec 1, 2015)

streamstalker said:


> I was replying to the question about inflatables. I'm not a good guy to ask because I hardly ever wear my vest. I had an inflatable for the first time two weeks ago, and I'm sure I'll wear it a hell of a lot more. I really hate vests in hot weather, and in colder weather with bulkier clothes, it gets harder to move, cast, etc. Once again, I'm appealing to your sensibilities as an older dude like me to give this consideration. In cold weather, you can put an outer shell over or under an inflatable. In summer, you can wear it over a T-shirt. There is no back to interfere with your Kilroy seat. You can move around and cast and forget it is there until you end up in the water and are wondering why this thing blew up around your chest.
> 
> Honestly, I think you should have both a standard PFD (which I think you say came with your purchase) and an inflatable. The inflatable is only valid as a PFD when you are wearing it. I usually stow/transport my PFD on one side of the foam support beam in the Kilroy's bow. If you aren't wearing the inflatable, it can go in the back hatch and not take up hardly any space.


Thank you, I never thought about it that way.


----------



## bobk (Apr 30, 2004)

legendaryyaj said:


> I highly considered it when I was shopping for one but some good points were brought up.
> 
> They offer them in manual and automatic and they both just don't seem like they will do much help.
> 
> ...


 Quality inflatable pfd's won't inflate with splashed water. They must be submerged. Look at the Mustang line if you want a top of the line vest.


----------



## Rocknut (Apr 17, 2015)

I'm not sure about the rest of you but I prefer knowing my PDF is inflated before I take the dunk. I wear my PDF 100% while yaking. Yes it's hot in the summer but my life is worth the heat.


----------



## claytonhaske (Apr 16, 2010)

Best thing to do is wear a few different vest, see what one feels the most comfortable in your kayak seat. Test drive it, so to say. I have a astral Ronny Fisher, its a great pfd and fits very nice in a Jackson kayak style seat.


----------



## one3 (Dec 1, 2015)

claytonhaske said:


> Best thing to do is wear a few different vest, see what one feels the most comfortable in your kayak seat. Test drive it, so to say. I have a astral Ronny Fisher, its a great pfd and fits very nice in a Jackson kayak style seat.


Thank you


----------



## whitey7 (Aug 20, 2014)

one3 said:


> Thank you


I've heard the ronny fisher is rather bulky in the front. Is that true? I was leaning towards the Ronny, just because it was cheaper.


----------



## Longhorn (Oct 26, 2014)

I use the Kokatat and find it very comfortable. This is critical in summertime with our heat on the Gulf.

http://www.austinkayak.com/products/1801/Kokatat-Bahia-Tour-Fishing-Life-Jacket-PFD.html


----------



## one3 (Dec 1, 2015)

Longhorn said:


> I use the Kokatat and find it very comfortable. This is critical in summertime with our heat on the Gulf.
> 
> http://www.austinkayak.com/products/1801/Kokatat-Bahia-Tour-Fishing-Life-Jacket-PFD.html


Thank you who is the manufactuer


----------



## Longhorn (Oct 26, 2014)

They are the manufacturer. Made in Canada
http://www.kokatat.com/
I went with them based on the recommendation of the guys at ACK when I was buying my Ocean Pro there and haven't regretted it.


----------



## one3 (Dec 1, 2015)

Longhorn said:


> They are the manufacturer. Made in Canada
> http://www.kokatat.com/
> I went with them based on the recommendation of the guys at ACK when I was buying my Ocean Pro there and haven't regretted it.


Thank you


----------



## claytonhaske (Apr 16, 2010)

whitey7 said:


> I've heard the ronny fisher is rather bulky in the front. Is that true? I was leaning towards the Ronny, just because it was cheaper.


The best thing you can do is try a few out. Bulky to someone else may be just fine to you? I absolutely love my Ronny Fisher, and feel like its the perfect pfd for kayak fishing.


----------



## z3bul0n (Jul 25, 2014)

I know this is an old post but has anyone ever used the stohlquist EBB or trekker? They seem pretty slim fitting but can't really tell online. If anyone knows of any other low profile pfd's please let me know. I have an mti fishing pfd but i dont like the bulk and i only need a pocket for scissors and pliers and a wistle. Thats all i carry on my pfd. Thank you.


----------

